# Hanging Slot Template



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NEW Frame Hanging Slot Template at $8.00 dollars

Cut Slots to Hang Picture Frames, Shadow Boxes, Tile Frames,
Wall Art, Display Shelves, Bathroom Cabinets,
and Just About Anything Else You Can Think Of!
Like Putting in a morse slots... on the end of boards for just one.

Made by: Ford Craftsman Studios, a forum member

http://www.routerforums.com/members/fordcraftsmanstudios-6085.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170177245370&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

This is a neat little jig at the right price 

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At that price, who would consider making one?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, that guy is almost a next door neighbor! Maybe I can save on shipping by picking up in person.


----------



## fordcraftsmanstudios (Nov 8, 2005)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hey, that guy is almost a next door neighbor! Maybe I can save on shipping by picking up in person.


Come on over!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool Bj! Neat jig.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Update 

I did email David of Ford Craftsman Studios and ask to take a look at making one with 3/4" slots , the 1/2" slots are a bit small for the key hole bits,, he said he would play with it and get back ...

here's what I think it should be...just more room for the bit to work along with the brass guide... see below ▼

He said it would cost more and I said I would buy one right off the bat...it can't be to much more and they do work great...plus I ask for some holes to use for putting in holes for shelfing....

So to say if you want one you may also want to drop him a email/PM ...

with the 3/4" wide slot(s) the bits below could also be used along with many others.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_screw_slot.htm

=====


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Bobj3 I got a hold of David and he does not have the template bigger than the 1/2". If you don't know of another I will make one to accept a bigger bushing as a 5/8" bushing just is big enough for my bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Just drill them out or use your router to make them bigger and longer.

Here's a little tip if you put the key hole slots in along the top edge you don't need to back out the bit ,just drop it in and out at the end of the slot, makes it quick and easy to hang it.

==



Marco said:


> Bobj3 I got a hold of David and he does not have the template bigger than the 1/2". If you don't know of another I will make one to accept a bigger bushing as a 5/8" bushing just is big enough for my bit.


----------

